# High idle



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Just sharing of info in case your truck has the same issue. Van would idle high (about 1800 rpm) when placed in park or neutral but would drop to normal idle when placed in drive or reverse. Replaced the throttle position sensor and gtg.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

What kinda motor and van?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Replacing the throttle position sensor will often cure the high idle or, fluctuating idle speed symptom....

I don't replace mine though, I just go to Radio Shack and get a can of tuner cleaner. Then I take the TPS off and shoot the tuner cleaner inside, then move the shaft back and forth a while and reinstall it again. This works just as long as replacing it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

5.7 chevy engine 2001. Comes off with 2 tork screws. $36 from auto zone.


----------

